# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Acquisto da Dell Sa (FR) e Intrastat

## dott.mamo

Dell ha sede in Francia e vende computer in tutto il mondo.
Un soggetto iva italiano acquista computer da Dell SA.
Riceve una fattura senza IVA. 
Dell scrive che va emessa autofattura e non integrata quella del fornitore, e non va fatto nessun Intrastat in quanto i beni sono già presenti in Italia al momento della vendita. 
Confermate la correttezza di questo comportamento? 
ITA emette quindi autofattura (art. 17, c.2, DPR 633/72)
ITA non compila l'Intra acquisto beni

----------


## Lemansky

Io sapevo che l'integrazione e l'autofattura andava comunque fatta...
ma niente intra infatti dovresti trovare anche il rappresentante fiscale italiano, quindi con PIva italiana che si è già occupato di comunicare tramite intrastat l'avvenuta importazione in italia della merce.. 
a me, era capitato con la Nike Olandese..

----------


## Lemansky

sono obbligato a ritornare sull'argomento...
mi hanno portato una fattura della DELL..  :Frown: 
c'è qualcuno che mi conferma quanto da me detto in precedenza
ovvero integrazione della ft, autofattura e niente INTRA

----------


## anagre

Intregrazione e autofattura sono equivalenti... non vanno fatte entrambe le cose.
Per quanto riguarda la non compilazione degli intra, come hai detto tu dovrebbe esserci il rappresentante fiscale...
se la merce è già in italia è giusto che non vadano fatti gli intra, solo che vorrebbe qualche documento che attesti la cosa... un DDT per esempio o, in alternativa, un rappresentante fiscale, per l'appunto...

----------


## Lemansky

> Intregrazione e autofattura sono equivalenti...

  questa non l'ho capita  :Confused: 
registro la ft passiva integrandola con l'iva
faccio autofattura per stornare l'iva che ho inserito 
cosi' l'operazione ai fini iva e' irrilevante ma sono 2 operazioni distinte..

----------


## anagre

Mi scuso, Lemansky, se torno solo ora sull'argomento... ma per qualche strano motivo il suo post non mi è mai apparso come "non letto" quindi, non avevo visto prima d'ora la sua risposta. 
Per chiarezza, anche se oramai avrà perso d'importanza, io se integro la fattura fornitore, registro un movimento interno di sola iva sia a debito che a credito, il tutto all'interno della stessa fattura di acquisto; se invece emetto autofattura allora registro la fattura del fornitore solo in contabilità generale, mentre la mia autofattura la registro sia tra le vendite che tra gli acquisti. 
Credo che la discordanza tra i due modus operandi sia dettata solo dai software gestionali!!!! L'importante è sempre che ci sia una operazione a debito e una a credito, non credo che faccia differenza il modo in cui si sceglie di operare!!!  
(se qualcuno però è a conoscenza di precise indicazioni operative da parte dell'AdE ce ne renda partecipi grazie!)

----------


## ergo3

> Mi scuso, Lemansky, se torno solo ora sull'argomento... ma per qualche strano motivo il suo post non mi è mai apparso come "non letto" quindi, non avevo visto prima d'ora la sua risposta. 
> Per chiarezza, anche se oramai avrà perso d'importanza, io se integro la fattura fornitore, registro un movimento interno di sola iva sia a debito che a credito, il tutto all'interno della stessa fattura di acquisto; se invece emetto autofattura allora registro la fattura del fornitore solo in contabilità generale, mentre la mia autofattura la registro sia tra le vendite che tra gli acquisti. 
> Credo che la discordanza tra i due modus operandi sia dettata solo dai software gestionali!!!! L'importante è sempre che ci sia una operazione a debito e una a credito, non credo che faccia differenza il modo in cui si sceglie di operare!!!  
> (se qualcuno però è a conoscenza di precise indicazioni operative da parte dell'AdE ce ne renda partecipi grazie!)

  
Io verificherei la presenza di una partita iva ITALIANA nella fattura ed applicherei, come già detto, il reverse charge. 
Dal punto di vista operativo, visto che interessa tutti, ripropongo una discussione in cui sostenevo una tesi sulla differenza SOSTANZIALE tra autofattura e integrazione ai sensi del DL 331/93 (INTRA) che non ha nulla a che fare con questo argomento. 
LA sotnanza sta nella differente disciplina delle due situazioni: mentre l'autofattura DEVE seguire la disciplina propria delle fatture di vendita (art. 6 Decr iva) (momento di emissione) l'integrazione segue una disciplina diversa.
 vEDI ULTIMO POST: http://forum.commercialistatelematic...e-intra-2.html

----------


## thegamer

Scusate se riesumo questa vecchia discussione ma avrei una questione spinosa da porvi.
Mio padre e' un libero professionista e si trova a dover comprare un portatile per lavoro, io, suo figlio e suo consulente informatico lo oriento su Dell vista la qualita' dei portatili in questione e l'assistenza on-site per i prodotti aziendali.
Mi occupo io di fare l'ordine e parlando con un commerciale Dell viene fuori il discorso della fattura ZR (Zero Rated), prima allora di procedere decidiamo di chiedere lumi al commercialista, visto che il commercialista di mio padre e' un po' lento nelle risposte nel frattempo decido di informarmi anch'io e sia da questo che da altri forum riesco a chiarirmi le idee sulla procedura di "reverse charge".
Se non erro quindi la questione funziona cosi' (scusate se non uso termini tecnici e se dovessero esserci imprecisioni correggetemi pure):
1) alla ricezione della fattura ZR va emessa autofattura
2) l'autofattura si registra (sulle tempistiche non sono certo):
    a) entro 15 giorni dal ricevimento della fattura ZR sul registro delle fatture emesse
    b) entro il giorno 16 del mese solare successivo e comunque non oltre il termine di presentazione della dichiarazione annuale sul registro acquisti 
In questo modo si va di fatto a rendere neutra l'iva (praticamente e' come averla detratta giusto?)
L'INTRASTAT invece non sarebbe necessaria in quanto i beni acquistati sono fatturati si da azienda francese ma si trovano fisicamente in Italia. 
Fin qua' anche se non so assolutamente di cosa sto parlando (scusate ma sono un informatico, non un commercialista) la cosa mi sembra almeno logicamente corretta (la logica e' il mio pane quotidiano .... la finanza no), il mio grande dubbio sorge dalla risposta che ci ha dato il commercialista quando gli abbiamo spiegato la situazione, in pratica secondo lui il reverse charge non si applicherebbe in questo caso in quanto secondo la legge italiana il reverse charge si applicherebbe alla cessione di computer/portatili ma l'UE non avrebbe dato l'autorizzazione e secondo la comunita' europea si applicherebbe solo alla vendita di microprocessori (destinati poi ad essere inseriti in apparecchiature elettroniche).
Il commercialista ha portato questo documento a supporto della sua argomentazione: http://www.ilsole24ore.com/pdf2010/S...braio-2012.pdf 
Leggendolo ovviamente ci ho capito poco ma secondo me il nostro commercialista sbaglia, quello che penso e' che magari il caso della vendita di microprocessori si applichi nel caso di cessioni da parte di aziende italiane e non nell'acquisto all'interno della comunita' europea dove secondo me si applica per qualunque tipo di bene/servizio il "reverse charge". E' giusto cosi o prendo un grosso abbaglio?
Oltretutto mi sembra assurdo che DELL che e' la realta' piu' importante nella vendita di computer/laptop soprattutto per le forniture aziendali possa vendere in contrasto con la legislazione vigente e non c'e' altro modo per comprare con P.IVA da Dell, o fattura ZR o acquisti da privato. 
Io e mio padre siamo talmente convinti e tranquilli che sia tutto a norma di legge che l'ordine l'abbiamo comunque fatto. 
Aspetto da voi che sicuramente siete molto piu' esperti di me delucidazioni in merito e intanto vi ringrazio  :Smile: .

----------

